# Citica DSV Spool



## Mikew92 (Oct 6, 2006)

Does anyone know if Academy or someone similar will carry the closed spool to upgrade my citica d to the salt version? I am in The Woodlands if you know of a store near by.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

You can order the spool direct from us if they do not stock it. More than likely I would not expect Academy to stock the spool for you. 


877-577-0600


----------



## wolverine (May 29, 2004)

Whats the saltwater version? Is the spool on the 100DSV not good for saltwater? Need to know this.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The SV is the salt version. This is a closed spool (no holes) developed for use in salt water.


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

FYI - I wrap the reel spools with holes in them with 2-3 wraps of teflon pipe thread tape to keep the water out.

Charles


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

This works really well also  I use the closed spool for heavier line or increased line capacity when fishing inshore here on the west coast.


----------



## SPECtackle (Aug 16, 2005)

I looked at these in Academy last nite. Seemd like the 100 had the closed spool and the 200 had the holes. Did I miss something?


----------



## jlouv821 (Jul 21, 2007)

The 100DSV is the salt version and the spool has no holes. Shimano says this prevents salt water intrusion.


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

Well slap me silly!! I just figgered dsv meant 'deep spool version' since it has a deeper spool. Didn't know there was a saltwater version. Same with Curados??


----------



## blueaddiction (Aug 11, 2006)

yeah same with curados


----------



## Mikew92 (Oct 6, 2006)

Bantam1 said:


> You can order the spool direct from us if they do not stock it. More than likely I would not expect Academy to stock the spool for you.
> 
> 877-577-0600


Hey B1,

What is the price on the spool?


----------



## Mikew92 (Oct 6, 2006)

Bantam1 said:


> You can order the spool direct from us if they do not stock it. More than likely I would not expect Academy to stock the spool for you.
> 
> 877-577-0600


Bantam1:

Does the replacement spool come with the VBS brake attached? This may actually help out as I could spool with both mono and braid and swap on the fly.

MW


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

$33.32 + $3.00 for shipping. The spool does not come with the VBS weights.


----------



## Mikew92 (Oct 6, 2006)

Okay thanks.


----------



## munson (Nov 12, 2005)

is this thread to old to reopen







? I have never heard this. All I do is fish salt, all I have is the spools with holes cause they cast a whole lot better, but I have never had a problem with several curados (green)and recently a citica 100 that I swapped the spool out from a 50mg. What should I be looking for as far as problems? I use them alot and im out wade fishing with them, just wash them off when im done and no problems so far.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

It can allow water to enter the reel through the holes in the spool. Place a piece of masking tape over the holes and you will have no problems. If you properly maintain your reel then you will see no adverse effects from having a Lo-Mass spool.


----------

